# ARG! More freebay bunnies.



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Just seen these one freebay plymouth on facebook.










selling them as rex's, well obviously they arent. look at the state of that hutch and how small it is. oh and the female is probably pregnant. Can anyone help them? she is also selling other bunnies but it changes price all of the time.

this is what she posted

" got 4 theres a lop shes 15 with a two storey cage bit shabby but works all same got 2 x rex male and female pregnant tey got a double hutch for 20 ono.and a dutch male and guinea only 10 months old in a two storey cage for 30ono all pics are on my fb x"

i am considering messaging her and giving her a piece of my mind. I wouls try to help but have very limited space. Can anyone help? xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

poor poor bunnies, and the poor piggy too


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

How awful!!! Poor buns and piggies!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

oh ffs.....  x


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

I know  i feel terrible just looking at them. but if i took them in they would still have to live in that skanky hutch because i cant afford to buy a new one. can you imagine what it will be like in there when the babies come?  feel so useless.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

fuzzymum said:


> I know  i feel terrible just looking at them. but if i took them in they would still have to live in that skanky hutch because i cant afford to buy a new one. can you imagine what it will be like in there when the babies come?  feel so useless.


thank you for sharing this info, someone will hopefully be able to help. Its responsible if you are able to share and offer the help you are capable of. Its awful feeling useless, but you have done ur bit by sharing  so dont feel useless  xx


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Thanks  spread the word then guys, and keep bumping up  need mummy bunny in a nice hutch before she has her babies! xx


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

do you have the link at all hun?


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

i cant post it up atm cos im on my phone! If you wanna look for it, its on a facebook group called freebay plymouth and her name is gemma pinhey. Will post link later x


----------



## luluyan (May 30, 2011)

poor little bunnies


----------



## Mummy (Jun 2, 2011)

Hiya im new! But jus seen your post, gon on freebay waitin for friend request reply! I hav the room and am looking to rehome a needy bunny, and they look needy, plus I got guineas, not in cages like these mind! So is she sellin them? Will find out more in a bit wen friend request comes thru I hope, find it hard to ignore bunnies or guineas in need! X


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Mummy said:


> Hiya im new! But jus seen your post, gon on freebay waitin for friend request reply! I hav the room and am looking to rehome a needy bunny, and they look needy, plus I got guineas, not in cages like these mind! So is she sellin them? Will find out more in a bit wen friend request comes thru I hope, find it hard to ignore bunnies or guineas in need! X


remember bunnies are a big responsibility, they will all need neutering and spaying, and they need regular vaccinations VHD every 12 months and myxi every 6
you will also need to keep them well away from your piggies as rabbits carry the bordetella bacteria which can prove lethal to pigers, they will also need a decent sized set up (6 x 2 hutch with 6 x 4 run) apologies if you already know this, hopefully they will find a home soon


----------



## Mummy (Jun 2, 2011)

Cheers chic, kept rabbits for 20 years got lovely area outdoors especially made all separatable if necessary etc for newbies. Jus thought I'd c if I cud help in some way in rehoming needy bunnies as I got space at the mo. I'm sure it will soon b filled tho, so no worries!

Thanks chic xxx


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

Would you be willing to travel to plymouth for them though? xx


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Keep us posted Mummy


----------



## Mummy (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not very technical sorry! Cudnt work the Facebook page! Anyway it's been a mad weekend here, and there's a neutered male needs a home by me, which will pair up nicely with my little girly. Hope someone else can help these needy bunnies. 

My friend lives in Cornwall so wud av doubled up reason to visit chic.  xx


----------

